# Leipzig, Germany - A beautiful city in Saxony



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

*LEIPZIG, GERMANY*​
1









2









3









4









5









6









7









8









9









10









11









12









13









14









15









16









17









18









19









20









21









22









23









24









25









26









27









28









29









30









31









32









33









34









35









36









37









38









39









40









41









42









43









44









45









46









47









48









49









50









51









52









53









54









55









56









57









58









59









60









61









62









63









64









65









66









67









68









69









70









71









72









73









74









75









76









77









78









79









80









81









82









83









84









85









86









87









88









89









90









91









92









93









94









95









96









97









98









99









100









101









102









103









104









105









106









107









108









109









110










Credits: Flickr.com, Panoramio.com, Deutsches-architektur-forum.de


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

Wow! Great photos and wonderful city. I love it :drool:


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

too many photos per post


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Very nice city.. also the airport pis is so cool over the bridge


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Leipzig certainly has some beautiful buildings. Even the stalinist block looks impressive!


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow, beautiful! Alot of the buldings look like Stockholm.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos from Leipzig city; really rocks... those buildings by architectural style are awesome


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Beautiful, absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

Could you explain this one?











Some nearer pics would be nice.


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

»Mein Leipzig lob’ ich mir, es ist ein klein Paris und bildet seine Leute« 

Johann Johann Wolfgang von Goethe in Faust I


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Goyazny said:


> Could you explain this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is the Völkerschlachtdenkmal (English: "Monument to the Battle of the Peoples"). It was built in 1913 in honour of the 100th anniversary of the victory over Napoleon's troops in 1813, in the Battle of Leipzig.
With 91 metres it is Europe's tallest monument.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eclogite/941119467/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikes450d/3379160919/


----------



## Embrace57 (Apr 30, 2009)

Germany is crawling of fantasticly stunning and beautiful cities.
Leipzig is surely not an exception to that wonderful rule.


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

Remarkable - I like DDR, East Germany.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks for those new photos, are very nice too


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

Farrapo said:


> *LEIPZIG, GERMANY*​
> 
> 3
> 
> ...


Wow. I love this one.


----------



## gnesener (Aug 29, 2008)

Leipzig looks very beautiful.It is my fauvorite city in Europe.Farrapo thx for your job!:cheers2:


----------



## jayo (Aug 30, 2007)

Farrapo said:


> *LEIPZIG, GERMANY*​
> 100


Can you explain this please? :nuts:


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

What a great city. Nice pictures. Looks like Stockholm (someone said it before). 

I've only seen Leipzig from the highway...


----------



## sikal (Jun 8, 2009)

What a magnificent city - for years, its orchestra has been one of my favorites - now I can see why - great city w. a great orchestra.


----------



## Embrace57 (Apr 30, 2009)

SimsPlanet2 said:


> What a great city. Nice pictures. Looks like Stockholm (someone said it before).
> 
> I've only seen Leipzig from the highway...


Stockholm + Leipzig = Deutsch Schwedisch Freundschaft


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

^^

Thanks!


----------



## ArkiLurker (Aug 24, 2007)

Are the majority of these historical buildings "original" or were they reconstructed because of the war?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates from Leipzig :cheers:


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

Thanks to both! kay:



ArkiLurker said:


> Are the majority of these historical buildings "original" or were they reconstructed because of the war?


Sorry, I don't know, dude... Maybe a german forumer can answer your question... 



---

Here are more pics! :banana:

184









185









186









187









188









189









190









191









192









193









194









195









196









197









198









199









200









201









202









203









204









205









206









207









208









209









210









211









212









213









214









215









216









217









218









219









220









:cheers:


----------



## MPOWER (Jun 12, 2007)

ArkiLurker said:


> Are the majority of these historical buildings "original" or were they reconstructed because of the war?


Most are originals. The former GDR simply did not have the money to build commieblocks for everyone -luckily- but there have been plans to demolish huge untouched neigherhoods before the reunification. The innercity of Leipzig was heavily hit by air raids but a lot of the large living areas in the so called "Gründerzeit" architectural style survived.


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

I'd like to skow some images that I already posted in the German section

Entrance of "Mädler passage"








http://www.flickr.com/photos/matz-o-man/485477921/in/set-72157600169324577/ _(posted by matz-o-man)_

Mädlerpassage








http://www.flickr.com/photos/matz-o-man/485504253/sizes/l/in/set-72157600169324577/ _(posted by matz-o-man)_


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

"Two riders" in the inner city








http://www.flickr.com/photos/matz-o-man/485504253/sizes/l/in/set-72157600169324577/ _(posted by matz-o-man)_

House in Beethoven street 8


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

"Albertina" university library (Rekonstruction 1994 - 2002)








http://www.architekturforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=1889&start=12 (posted by Jörg)










view to the already shown house in Beethoven street 8


















reading room








flickr_(// solidether)


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

Goethe statue behind the old guild hall








http://www.flickr.com/photos/matz-o-man/485483929/in/set-72157600169324577/ (posted by matz-o-man)

"Alte Handelsbörse" (old mercantile exchange)









coat of arms of the city of leipzig on the "Alte Handelsbörse"(old mercantile exchange)


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

Old Guildhall








http://www.flickr.com/photos/matz-o-man/485477921/in/set-72157600169324577/ _(posted by matz-o-man)_

Main train station








http://www.flickr.com/photos/matz-o-man/485483929/in/set-72157600169324577/ (posted by matz-o-man)

Augustusplatz


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

Top of the "Völkerschlachtdenkmal" (monument of the battle of the nations of 1813)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dasheinzelmaennchen/4243931541/in/set-72157623136246572/ _(posted by dasheinzelmaennchen)_

Entrance









Interior view:








http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:In_der_Krypta_des_V%C3%B6lkerschlachtdenkmals_Leipzig_mit_Totenw%C3%A4chter_September_2005.JPG&filetimestamp=20050923123312


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

Ferdinand-Lassalle-Straße 








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/293136 _(posted by Patrick Arnold)_

August-Bebel-Straße, Südvorstadt 








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/293136 _(posted by Patrick Arnold)_


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

Nikolaistrasse








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4295086635/in/pool-leipzig_(posted by jaime.silva)_

Houses at the market place








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4295086635/in/pool-leipzig_(posted by jaime.silva)_


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

*Barfuss-gässchen* (barefoot alleyway)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4306571356/in/pool-leipzig_(posted by jaime.silva)_ 









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/12530871 _(posted by André Paul)_

Ecke Große Fleischergasse/Barfußgässchen 








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/12391620 _(posted by Karlie89)_


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

here's an interesting "before and after comparison", representative for all the considerable renovations and "partial reconstructions" that have been done in Leipzig since the reunification!

Barfußgäßchen 11















http://www.trifugium.de/

Barfußgäßchen 13
















Barfußgäßchen 15


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

flickr_(...der holger)









flickr_(...der_holger )


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Leipzig certainly has many beautiful buildings.


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

^^

Speck's Hof








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ernae/530748385/sizes/l/ _(posted by ernae)_


Speck's Hof und Riquet








http://farm1.static.flickr.com/41/104296248_8c730cd938_o.jpg _(posted by christophmueller.otg)_


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

"Skyline" by night








source:www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de user: Tyron

Blick vom Uniturm Richtung Zentralstadion mit zoom









Blick vom Uniturm Richtung Zentralstadion









Von links nach rechts: 
Neues Rathaus – Nikolaikirche – Russische Kirche – Uniturm (MDR)









Bundesverwaltungsgericht und Neues Rathaus









Neues Rathaus und Uniturm (MDR)


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

*Südvorstadt*

junction Kurt-Eisner / August-Bebel street








wikimedia

August-Bebel-Street








wikimedia


posted under "Germany - Some photos every few days " by Isek in 2008


Isek said:


> more of East-Germany: a typical Leipzig Südvorstadt streetview
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

